# Refurb américain ou français ?



## fredada (25 Septembre 2018)

bonjour,

j'ai cherché sur le refurb de l'Apple store français, je ne vois pas d'iphone reconditionné.
Par contre lorsque que je tape refurb + iphone, 
j'arrive sur l'apple store US (je crois), je m'identifie puis choisi un iphone 7.
La page demande le code postal et ensuite je me suis arrêté, je n'ai pas validé l'achat.
Est-ce que ça fonctionne si on continue l'opération?

Merci avance, fred


----------



## Gwen (25 Septembre 2018)

Il faut que tu ais une adresse de livraison US.


----------



## fredada (27 Septembre 2018)

gwen a dit:


> Il faut que tu ais une adresse de livraison US.


bon c'est réglé, pas d'adresse US ;-)
Merci gwen !


----------



## Locke (27 Septembre 2018)

fredada a dit:


> bon c'est réglé, pas d'adresse US ;-)
> Merci gwen !


A priori c'est possible, mais il faut en effet se créer une adresse US via un service de réexpédition, il y a 2 société US que certains membres utilisent, mais je ne me souviens plus des noms.


----------



## fredada (28 Septembre 2018)

j'ai trouvé en Europe plusieurs sites de matériels recondionnés, et des prix très corrects, donc je vais faire au + proche  Merci !


----------



## Gwen (28 Septembre 2018)

Attention au matériel reconditionné non Apple. La garantie est souvent inexistante. Quand elle est là, la réparation ne peut se faire que chez le reconditionneur et non chez Apple, car les pièces de reconditionnement sont rarement des piéces d’origine.

À vouloir gagner quelques euros, on se retrouve souvent à tout perdre.


----------



## gaetanh34 (21 Janvier 2019)

gwen a dit:


> Attention au matériel reconditionné non Apple. La garantie est souvent inexistante. Quand elle est là, la réparation ne peut se faire que chez le reconditionneur et non chez Apple, car les pièces de reconditionnement sont rarement des piéces d’origine.
> 
> À vouloir gagner quelques euros, on se retrouve souvent à tout perdre.



perso je tenterai pas, c'est des pieces compatibles ( ca coute moins cher) et les pieces laches vites.


----------

